# Fluval chi for shrimp



## SsHhRrIiMmPp (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello all  I'm new to this forum. I was going to buy a fluval chi 6.6 on amazon for 60$ (on sale) and I was wondering should I buy it for my shrimp because I heard the filter could suck up small fish like danios, small tetras, etc... Well I'm not sure if that's true and wondering if any of you guys have any experience of so. :fish:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

You could put a sponge on the intake. :smile:


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah like he said, a sponge, mesh or maybe even pantyhose. Just something to cover it. Its always best to cover filters in shrimp tanks regardless just to be safe


----------



## Tiffani (Jun 16, 2016)

I have the fluval chi and have never had a dwarf shrimp or any other nano species get sucked in because of the way the filter is designed. I even have Thai micro crabs in with them. They live peacefully together and haven't lost anyone from the filter.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I just bought two of them, and couldn't be happier. I have a betta in one, and 5 little bluefin killifish in the other. Love this tank. I can't see where it would eat my little killi's. But I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had two of them as well for several years and never had a problem with any fish or shrimp being caught in the filter. These are great tanks. Just don't overstock.


----------

